# Long Distance Presentation Remote



## dcolson003

Does anyone know of a good reliable presentation remote that will work from over 100 feet from the computer. 

Thanks, 
David


----------



## epimetheus

Gyration Pro products are rated at 100 feet. Depending on conditions, they may actually excede that. I know I've had them working right at the 100 foot range, room wasn't big enough to test further though.


----------



## spiwak2005

I've been using this - Keyspan PR-PRO3. It also says it's rated for 100ft RF. It's has full 2-button mouse operation with a laser pointer and a couple extra buttons that work with PowerPoint and volume control. I easily get a signal about 100ft from the podium on stage through concrete walls to the booth. Lately though, I've been skipping that and using my iPod Touch with various apps.


----------



## ruinexplorer

While it costs a bit more, I'd recommend the PerfectCue from Dsan if you want reliability for longer distances. If it's out of your price range, most AV companies carry them in their rental stock.


----------



## gafftaper

I'm now in the market for a wireless presentation remote. Needs to go about 75' and through the wall into the booth. Any more recent advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Footer

ruinexplorer said:


> While it costs a bit more, I'd recommend the PerfectCue from Dsan if you want reliability for longer distances. If it's out of your price range, most AV companies carry them in their rental stock.



@gafftaper , this is still the gold standard.


----------



## TheaterEd

Footer said:


> @gafftaper , this is still the gold standard.


Might be a bit pricey for a high school... Suggestions for the silver standard? I have yet to find one that covers the distance that is reliable. The last one I got has a real problem with double clicking.


----------



## Footer

TheaterEd said:


> Might be a bit pricey for a high school... Suggestions for the silver standard? I have yet to find one that covers the distance that is reliable. The last one I got has a real problem with double clicking.



You answered your own question there. Either do it the right way or don't do it at all. In my experience the cheap remotes only work if the laptop is onstage with the presenter. For anything show critical this is the only one to use. Its not cheap... but it ALWAYS works. It also has redundant USB ports to run a backup PC off of. If we have an AV vendor in that supplies anything else I pretty much assume they are an amateur company. When you consider a projector that is capable of doing presentations for a large groups costs at least 5k, what is another 800 bucks for a remote that will always work?


----------



## TheaterEd

Footer said:


> When you consider a projector that is capable of doing presentations for a large groups costs at least 5k, what is another 800 bucks for a remote that will always work?



On the front end when your getting a quote for everything, not much. On the back end when that is a significant portion of your yearly budget.... I guess I will just stick to leaving the laptop on the stage until a time when that is a viable option.

That said, the mini is a bit cheaper. Any thoughts on that? DSan PC 433 MINI Mini Perfect Cue System, PC-433-MINI | Full Compass


----------



## Footer

TheaterEd said:


> That said, the mini is a bit cheaper. Any thoughts on that? DSan PC 433 MINI Mini Perfect Cue System, PC-433-MINI | Full Compass



Probably the way to go, I think I have seen that one used before. The original was actually intended for someone to easily be able to cue someone, the USB option was added later. This one is more geared toward just having the USB.


----------



## Chris15

At the risk of derailing the thread, someone at Full Compass has a "vivid imagination" claiming that AC can be pulled out of a USB port...

Back on track though, DSan lists an "Ultra Small" variety of the product with a list price of just $349: PerfectCue System - Ultra Small
Still has the dual USB for redundant machines 
But ditches the connections for other cue lights etc found on the bigger models, but probably not needed in the applications being discussed...


----------



## doctrjohn

Chris15 said:


> At the risk of derailing the thread, someone at Full Compass has a "vivid imagination" claiming that AC can be pulled out of a USB port...



Hah! Thanks, Chris; this listing should be updated within the hour...

Best,
John


----------



## Christopher Cook

dcolson003 said:


> Does anyone know of a good reliable presentation remote that will work from over 100 feet from the computer.
> 
> Thanks,
> David



stage to Booth 90'
I used to have a Gyration and it worked great, got it replaced with a newer model did not work. bought SMK Link remote Model VP4910R works Great.


----------



## Christopher Cook

I got caught on an old Thread


----------



## gafftaper

On the contrary this is an old thread I revived for current information. I'll be checking into the SMK link.


----------



## Obarnicoat

Hive industries is by far the best I've used. http://hiveindustries.com


----------



## regaskz

Is there wireless internet in the space? If so, might be tempted to go with a simple smartphone application.


----------



## ruinexplorer

I have also successfully used some of the higher end Kensington remotes like this one. The biggest challenge I ever face is that they all include the button which will blank out the presentation which can really throw off the unskilled presenter.


----------



## flowalex999

regaskz said:


> Is there wireless internet in the space? If so, might be tempted to go with a simple smartphone application.


Well the space station has an ip address and so do the Mars rovers

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Using Tapatalk


----------

